# I got him



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

I got my puppy, we're driving home now. Ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:excited: !!!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Also, congrats and I hope you are able to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

From OG? Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Poor lil guy is screaming like a banshee


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

